# 1970 Lemans Clone To GTO



## 93fbird (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi i have a 1970 Pontiac Lemans stock front end, i know i have to change out the fenders to the GTO fenders, but what else do i need to convert the front end into a GTO rather a lemans. What all parts do i need for this. Does anybody know of a diagram of the front end so that i can look at? i have tried google but can't find anything there.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I believe the core support is different also. You pretty much need to change everything from the firewall forward. It would be easy if you could find a complete clip. Trying to put it together from pieces is very difficult as some of the small parts aren't reproduced and hard to find.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

As rare as LeMans' are getting, I would be inclined to keep it original if it's in good shape.
It's getting so you hardly see a GTO at the shows anymore, and I see LeMans' even less.


----------

